# Pepperstone Standard or Razor account for swing trading mini lots?



## rough60 (10 May 2016)

Hi all,

Moving from FXCM to pepperstone, I currently swing trade mini lots.
From others more in the know what would be the better option, standard or Razor account?

Thanks


----------



## History Repeats (10 May 2016)

rough60 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Moving from FXCM to pepperstone, I currently swing trade mini lots.
> From others more in the know what would be the better option, standard or Razor account?
> ...




I have razor day trade. If you swing does not matter which one, the difference are clearly listed. Razor spread more tight probably faster execution.


----------



## rough60 (23 May 2016)

Thanks mate


----------

